# Honey pot and dipper



## Barb (Sep 10, 2021)

I posted the mini honey pot I made on fb to family and friends and ended up getting a couple of orders for a regular sized one. The pot is made with stabilized big leaf maple burl and the dipper is maple burl.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 10, 2021)

Awesome job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Sep 10, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 10, 2021)

Beautiful pour and great turn!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 10, 2021)

Very cool! I know a local beekeeper who would especially love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2021)

That is very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 10, 2021)

That color choice is... pleasing to say the least.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 10, 2021)

Great job. The finish is perfect. Did you wet sand to a certain grit then use Novus or a similar polishing compound?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That color choice is... pleasing to say the least.


I used an alcohol ink called Honey Comb. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2021)

B Rogers said:


> Great job. The finish is perfect. Did you wet sand to a certain grit then use Novus or a similar polishing compound?


Not even close to being that involved. I dry sanded to 320, hit it with 0000 steel wool then applied a coat of quick dry food safe alumilite epoxy. I also let it spin as slowly as possible on the lathe so there were no runs. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 10, 2021)

Your epoxy have to be turned to avoid drips?


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 10, 2021)

Barb said:


> Not even close to being that involved. I dry sanded to 320, hit it with 0000 steel wool then applied a coat of quick dry food safe alumilite epoxy. I also let it spin as slowly as possible on the lathe so there were no runs. :)


I’ll have to remember that. What’s the best way to apply epoxy like that? I’ve not worked with the quick dry alumilite.


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Your epoxy have to be turned to avoid drips?


It's kinda thick and since I apply it on the lathe it has a tendency to want to settle on the underside of the piece if I don't spin it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2021)

B Rogers said:


> I’ll have to remember that. What’s the best way to apply epoxy like that? I’ve not worked with the quick dry alumilite.


I use a small paint brush. I used to use a foam brush but that adds a lot of bubbles then I'd have to hit it with a heat gun more often. With a paint brush, I only have to use the heat gun a couple of times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 10, 2021)

Barb said:


> I use a small paint brush. I used to use a foam brush but that adds a lot of bubbles then I'd have to hit it with a heat gun more often. With a paint brush, I only have to use the heat gun a couple of times.


Thank you


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 10, 2021)

Barb said:


> It's kinda thick and since I apply it on the lathe it has a tendency to want to settle on the underside of the piece if I don't spin it.


Around here hobby lobby has the cup turners for about 35 bucks.


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Around here hobby lobby has the cup turners for about 35 bucks.


I've looked at those but I'd have to refit it to hold a chuck and my lathe spins as slow as 50 rpms which works for what I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 11, 2021)

Barb said:


> I've looked at those but I'd have to refit it to hold a chuck and my lathe spins as slow as 50 rpms which works for what I need.


Ever thought of using a variable speed drill for an extra turner? A couple clamps to hold it still and it's ready to go. The benefit here is, it has other uses when not spinning a coated item. Just something that popped into my head...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 11, 2021)

Barb said:


> I use a small paint brush. I used to use a foam brush but that adds a lot of bubbles then I'd have to hit it with a heat gun more often. With a paint brush, I only have to use the heat gun a couple of times.


Same method I use on fishing rods when coating the threads with flex coat. I have a rod turner that keeps the rod turning slow while the finish sets up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 11, 2021)

Awesome piece and congrats on selling a couple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2021)

That is just too cool Barb. I have to show @Mrs ripjack13 I bet she's going to want one....
I love the color of it. Very nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 11, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Same method I use on fishing rods when coating the threads with flex coat. I have a rod turner that keeps the rod turning slow while the finish sets up.


Exactly. Back in the 50's 60's & 70's my Grandfather made high end custom fishing rods & sold to pro shops etc. This is exactly what he did. My son took up the hobby a few years ago and does the same thing today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 11, 2021)

That looks fantastic Barb! What is the clear yellow material, casting resin?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 11, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Ever thought of using a variable speed drill for an extra turner? A couple clamps to hold it still and it's ready to go. The benefit here is, it has other uses when not spinning a coated item. Just something that popped into my head...


I'll look into that. It would be nice not to have to tie up the lathe if I didn't have to.


----------



## Barb (Sep 11, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That looks fantastic Barb! What is the clear yellow material, casting resin?


I use Pourable Plastic(less expensive than Alumilite) for the main casting then I use Alumilite for the final coat since it's food safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

